

Programmers Are Hipster Librarians - throwaway344
http://omniref.com/blog/blog/2014/09/19/programmers-are-hipster-librarians/

======
dalke
For comments, see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8341158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8341158)
from 6 hours ago.

